# Churches confessing the "Three Forms of Unity" worldwide



## Sebastian Heck (Sep 1, 2010)

Can we compile a list of those churches here? Thanks. No discussion about the relative confessional strictness of laxity. Just stating the facts would suffice.

I start with: 

URCNA
CRCNA
CanRC
GKN(v) "Liberated"
CGK Netherlands
Free Reformed Churches of Australia
CRC Australia


----------



## torstar (Sep 1, 2010)

Sebastian Heck said:


> Can we compile a list of those churches here? Thanks. No discussion about the relative confessional strictness of laxity. Just stating the facts would suffice.
> 
> I start with:
> 
> ...


 


Presbyterian and Reformed Churches

This site is helpful. There is no endorsement for the content from me. If one gets very angry at their denom's placement here, I'm not the problem.


----------



## Heidelberg1 (Sep 1, 2010)

The RCUS holds to the 3FU.



> From the RCUS Website: Because the The Heidelberg Catechism, The Belgic Confession of Faith and the The Canons of Dort accurately summarizes the teachings of Scripture, we have adopted them as our confessional standards.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 1, 2010)

Igrega Reformada do Brasil
Reformed Church of Korea
There are at least two TFU Reformed federations in Indonesia, but their names escape me at the moment. 
United Covenant Reformed Church of the Philippines
Kagayan Reformed Church (Philippines)
Reformed Churches of Papua New Guinea
Protestant Reformed Churches
Free Reformed Churches of North America
Evangelical Reformed Church in Singapore
And a lot of tiny house churches in China that can't be named.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 1, 2010)

the Netherlands Reformed Congregations, the Heritage Reformed Congregations and the Reformed congregations of North America all hold to the Three Forms of Unity. The Reformed Church of America says it holds to the Three Forms of Unity.


----------

